# [Illu] Bild in Bild einpassen



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

Ich steh momentan echt auf dem Schlauch...
SuFu hat mir auch nichts gebracht, da ich mittlerweile so verwirrt bin, dass ich schon garnimmer wei, wonach ich eigentlich suchen soll  :-( 
Ich hab nen Monitor, dem ich gern ein Wallpaper verpassen würde...
Aber ich find die Funktion zum verzerren (wars doch?) nicht...

Ich hängs mal...
Hab Version 8 hier.


----------



## Glubag (18. August 2005)

SuFu, was is das für ein Programm?
  Dann doch einfach schnell in Photoshop und das Bild dann exportieren!?


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

SuFu = Suchfunktion.

Mit PS bin ich momentan dran... das Ganze sieht aber mittlerweile mehr als sche.. und verpixelt aus.
Das ganze soll eigentlich für Flash sein (wovon ich keine Ahnung hab).
In Flash hab ichs schon nicht hinbekommen, deshalb dacht ich, ich weich auf ILL aus...


----------



## Glubag (18. August 2005)

Also ich würde es in PS machen, denn in Flash kannste eh nur Vektoren tranformieren, d.h. Du müsstest das .jpg in ein Bitmap umwandeln, wobei viel von der Qualität auf der Strecke bleibt.. Also einfach in PS unter Bearbeiten->Transformieren->Verzerren kann man das sehr schnell gut hinbekommen und dann das fertige .jpg in Flash importieren.


----------



## thecamillo (18. August 2005)

wäre die Grunddatei in besserer Qualität gepostet worden wären die Kanten vielleicht sauberer ausgefallen aber nach 20 Sekunden "Arbeit" was kann man da schon erwarten

LG thecamillo


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

Glubag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich würde es in PS machen, denn in Flash kannste eh nur Vektoren tranformieren, d.h. Du müsstest das .jpg in ein Bitmap umwandeln, wobei viel von der Qualität auf der Strecke bleibt.. Also einfach in PS unter Bearbeiten->Transformieren->Verzerren kann man das sehr schnell gut hinbekommen und dann das fertige .jpg in Flash importieren.



In PS weiß ichs ja wies geht...
Da das Bild aber anschließend außenrum ne Transparenz hat, muss ich es wohl als gif oder ong abspeichern... gif war schonmal nix. png sieht etwas besser aus.

aber das hilft mir bei meinem 'Problem' nicht weiter...
klar kann ichs so machen, aber wo bleibt da der Lerneffekt?  
Ich will wissen, wies in Illu geht  



			
				thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wäre die Grunddatei in besserer Qualität gepostet worden wären die Kanten vielleicht sauberer ausgefallen aber nach 20 Sekunden "Arbeit" was kann man da schon erwarten
> 
> LG thecamillo



Wie haste das nun gemacht?


----------



## thecamillo (18. August 2005)

Oh sorry tut mir leid! Aäm habs in PS gemacht, einfach mit Transformieren und Neigen!

hab hier leider kein Illustrator drauf aber so schwer kann das doch net sein oder? @home müsst ich mal schaun ob ichs installiert hab! War das evtl bei der Adobe CreativeSuite oder dem MacromediaStudioBundle dabei! Von wem iss de Illu nochmal? Ich weis, peinlich, peinlich, dass ich das nicht weis!

Tut mir leid dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte   

lg thecamillo


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

Is Adobe 

Nuja, dann mach ich wohl mal meine pngs weiter...
Aber wenn du noch rausfindest wie, sag Bescheid


----------



## 555 (18. August 2005)

@ Schutzgeist, nicht gleich aufgeben   

Das geht doch ganz easy !

Nimm einfach das Direkt - Auswahl Werkzeug (ist in der Werkzeugpallete der weiße Mauszeiger) (der Wallpaper muss natürlich Vektorgrafik sein, sonst funktioniert die Technik nicht)

Dann kannst du jeden Ankerpunkt einzeln makieren und so hinziehen wie du ihn brauchst.

 - > das Ergebniss ist im Anhang, wenn du ein paar Sekunden länger rumfeilst siehts noch besser aus.


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

Hm, das klappt nicht... da verschieb es sich nur 
Die Grafiken hab ich jetzt zwar soweit in PS fertig gemacht...
Allerdings bräucht ich das nun noch für Schrift...
Wenn ich 'test' schreib, das in Kurven umwandel und dann mit dem weißen Mauszeiger dran geh, dann verschiebts mir lediglich das t :/


----------



## 555 (18. August 2005)

555 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (der *Wallpaper muss* natürlich *Vektorgrafik* *sein*, sonst funktioniert die Technik nicht)


Hast du auch diesen Satz gelesen ?


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

Ja... nur irgendwie steh ich heute mal wieder extrem auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## 555 (18. August 2005)

ist dein Bildschirmhintergrund jetzt eine Vektorgrafik oder nicht ?


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2005)

Das mit den Hintergründen hat sich dich mittlerweile erledigt ^^
Mir gehts nun um Schrift


----------

